# Lint Interceptor



## MonteNo1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello, 
I'm doing some work in what is soon to be a barber shop. In the back, there is going to be one residential type washer and one dryer. The county (in florida) is now calling for a lint interceptor to be added..... The question is does anyone know of an item that will take work for 1 little washing machine that is inexpensive? Supply house here doesn't have one under $1100. Thanks


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Jay R. Smith makes a single fixture interceptor for lint and hair. You might have to discharge washer waste into a receptor and plumb the waste out in 1-1/2" to use, as I think this is the largest fixture interceptor they offer, but it should be much cheaper than an underground unit for 1,100.00.

Good luck.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I got just the thing for ya. One simple question first though. What county are ya in?


----------



## MonteNo1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, I'm in Pasco. Thanks!


----------

